# Thoughts on Makita EA6100PRGG compared to Stihl 261



## cheerios (Sep 7, 2020)

I've really enjoyed this site and the helpful yet hilarious battles among different saws. Based on what I've learned, I was set on purchasing a 261, but then I ended up with a coupon to Home Depot while would allow me to get a EA6100PRGG at pretty much the same price. I know there are a lot of ways to look at these two saws. I will be using mine to cut many cords of firewood per year for a place that gets quite cold in the winter. I am sure I could do it with something less, but I am stuck on reliability, which is why I was looking at the "pro grade" 261 , which I would pick up at a local saw shop. The EA6100PRGG seems like more saw for the money, and I've heard a lot of good things about the Dolmar brand. I just don't have a good sense of the reliability. Also, I know it is a few pounds heavier, but I am willing to make that sacrifice. Thoughts and humor are welcomed.


----------



## cheerios (Sep 7, 2020)

Also, I am at 8500 ft or above.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 7, 2020)

What's the largest diameter wood you anticipate cutting?


----------



## Fatherwheels (Sep 7, 2020)

Depends on the size of wood you will be cutting most,
depends on how fit you are in regard to the 6100 being a heavier
and more powerful saw.

If you can’t work on your saw if or when it needs parts, then having a dealer close
to hand is a must.

Also, if your going to be cutting the wood into long lengths and transporting it
to your yard for further cutting, I would take the bigger saw, if I needed it in the first place,
as you will be spending less time on the rough ground and more in your yard, it’s easier
on the body this way, as you will basically be lifting the saw onto the log in the yard,
the log will be carrying the weight of the saw until your through and repeat,
if you were in the wood cutting up your logs, the same weight of saw would be
harder on you, with uneven ground, slopes, wet slippery conditions and such.

There is quite a difference in power between those two saws, the big one will
cut signivigintly faster, so if time matters to you, go for the bigger saw.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Sep 7, 2020)

Regarding altitude, you will loose power as you go up, so your better with more power.

Reliability, the Makita Dolmar has a very good record in this regard.

The Stihl I presume is Mtronics, lots of people like it, I don’t like it because
it can give more trouble than a standard carb saw, and you will need a dealer
with a computer to diagnose problems, a carbed saw with no Mtronics is
a simpler fix.
I would actually go for the Husqvarna 550Mk2 over the Stihl, seems to be a more
meaty saw, a small bit heavier, but not much.

Or there is the best value saw of all, the Echo CS590, around 400.00 am told.


----------



## cheerios (Sep 7, 2020)

Since I am pretty much a one-man-show until my kids get older, I can't imagine going larger than 2' because I fell and then section to ~6' lengths to transport the wood home. I have to get the 6' lengths into the truck, which is the limiting step. I don't mind limiting the diameter to smaller trees if needed. Most of the wood I take is beetle kill pine. 



cuinrearview said:


> What's the largest diameter wood you anticipate cutting?


----------



## cheerios (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you. To answer your question, if I understand things correctly the MS 261 can be purchased with or without the Mtronics. I was looking at the one without, and I agree about the value of simplicity. 

I will take a look at the Husqvarna 550Mk2. 

I perceive Echo to be a lower quality brand, but my reasoning for this is anecdotal - not based on experience. I saw an Echo suggestion is a different string earlier and took a look, but one of my priorities is reliability. Thoughts?




Whinbush said:


> Regarding altitude, you will loose power as you go up, so your better with more power.
> 
> Reliability, the Makita Dolmar has a very good record in this regard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatherwheels (Sep 7, 2020)

cheerios said:


> Thank you. To answer your question, if I understand things correctly the MS 261 can be purchased with or without the Mtronics. I was looking at the one without, and I agree about the value of simplicity.
> 
> I will take a look at the Husqvarna 550Mk2.
> 
> I perceive Echo to be a lower quality brand, but my reasoning for this is anecdotal - not based on experience. I saw an Echo suggestion is a different string earlier and took a look, but one of my priorities is reliability. Thoughts?


Ok, am glad to here the 261 can be got in standard non MT form,
you know there is the v2 of the 261, a little lighter and more power
than the original, the v2 is 4.1hp the oOder one is 3.75.

The Echo CS590 is reliable, it’s cheap, the only downside is it’s weight.
The Husqvarna is Autotune.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 8, 2020)

cheerios said:


> 2'


6100


----------



## ammoaddict (Sep 8, 2020)

Never used a 261 but it is one of the few stihls I would own. I have a Dolmar 6100. It is a very good saw. Starts easy, very powerful and fast cutting, although a bit heavy for limbing. But I'm an older guy with shoulder and back problems. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 8, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> 6100


Or a 562xp, 55a carbed. That 550mk2 is a nice saw, starts easy. Restarts are one pull.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 8, 2020)

Duce said:


> Or a 562xp, 55a carbed. That 550mk2 is a nice saw, starts easy. Restarts are one pull.


Out of the two he listed, at 8500 ft cutting 24", it's not really even a question.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 8, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> Out of the two he listed, at 8500 ft cutting 24", it's not really even a question.


Your correct, 572xp!


----------



## DougMN (Sep 8, 2020)

cheerios said:


> I've really enjoyed this site and the helpful yet hilarious battles among different saws. Based on what I've learned, I was set on purchasing a 261, but then I ended up with a coupon to Home Depot while would allow me to get a EA6100PRGG at pretty much the same price. I know there are a lot of ways to look at these two saws. I will be using mine to cut many cords of firewood per year for a place that gets quite cold in the winter. I am sure I could do it with something less, but I am stuck on reliability, which is why I was looking at the "pro grade" 261 , which I would pick up at a local saw shop. The EA6100PRGG seems like more saw for the money, and I've heard a lot of good things about the Dolmar brand. I just don't have a good sense of the reliability. Also, I know it is a few pounds heavier, but I am willing to make that sacrifice. Thoughts and humor are welcomed.


May I ask how you ended up with a coupon to Home Depot? thanks.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 8, 2020)

Duce said:


> Your correct, 572xp!


I still haven't tried one. Hopefully this weekend. Actually, my GF is just pulling out from a friend's cabin in Comins. I'll have her slow down when she passes Roscommon. Just toss yours in the back of her truck


----------



## cheerios (Sep 8, 2020)

Just received an email for 15% off next online order. No restrictions that I could find. I am Pro member, so maybe that is the reason???



DougMN said:


> May I ask how you ended up with a coupon to Home Depot? thanks.


----------



## cheerios (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the input. I will check out the 572xp more and let you know what I end up with and how it works for me.


----------



## DougMN (Sep 8, 2020)

cheerios said:


> Just received an email for 15% off next online order. No restrictions that I could find. I am Pro member, so maybe that is the reason???


Thanks


----------



## holeycow (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are young and even reasonably strong, go for the 60cc saw with 18 or 20" bar, and maybe an additional 24" to be used infequently. When you get the saw stuck, "When", that is. You will need another bar and chain. Inboard clutch, no question.

I believe this will be your only saw?

The 60cc saw will pretty much destroy the 50cc saw in very much the same magnitude as a 70cc vs a 60cc when bucking 20" wood. Or even 10" wood, although chain sharpness is key when you get right down to it. 6" wood; no difference.

One saw plan? Young and strong? Occasional 24", mostly 10-20"max? 
60cc no question.

I also prefer standard carb.

Me, I buy older, known good models for half price or less than inferior (mostly, imo) new models.
Or, apparently, new Dolmars (Makita) or Echos which, IMO are the best value in new saws.

Don't overlook the Echo cs590. Idk, probably cheaper (unless you buy the higher end 600, or 620 - not sure that upgrade is worth the money to a firewood cutter?)

I've never run a 6100. From what I've read it has a nice motor. I don't doubt that. It's a Dolmar. Only held one once, and for that minute it felt like the most ungainly saw I've ever held. A different minute might be different. I'll hold another someday.

It sounds like you really want a Stihl or Husky. Why not? 
you wouldn't be dissatisfied with most any saw, as long as it runs good and cuts.

personally, I stay away from the Autoboom or moronic saws.

less trouble in the long run, possibly? Likely?

if you buy an Echo, tune it. It will almost assuredly come tuned way too lean. You don't want that. The Echo 590 is a 20 minute muffler mod and tune away from being way better than it has a right to be when compared to the cost of the big 2.

I'm no master, but I seem to have acquired several of each 50 and 60cc sizes to have a clue about that.

If you have the means you will fairly quickly have more than one saw.

40-60cc plan or 50-70cc plan???


----------



## holeycow (Sep 8, 2020)

PS, if you can work on a pencil you can figure out how to work on a chainsaw with very few tools. Parts and resources are available all over the internet (except Stihl- do you want to be a captive audience?). It's unlikely you'll ever have to "work on" your chainsaw anyway. Normal, routine, simple maintenance (can you go to the bathroom all by yourself?).


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 8, 2020)

You are stuck in the past. Carry on


----------



## Fatherwheels (Sep 8, 2020)

Duce said:


> Your correct, 572xp!


That’s a nice saw, it’s heavy though for a one saw plan.


----------



## holeycow (Sep 8, 2020)

Duce said:


> You are stuck in the past. Carry on



Right. And you are a salesman. Carry on.


----------



## cheerios (Sep 8, 2020)

holeycow said:


> If you are young and even reasonably strong, go for the 60cc saw with 18 or 20" bar, and maybe an additional 24" to be used infequently. When you get the saw stuck, "When", that is. You will need another bar and chain. Inboard clutch, no question.
> 
> I believe this will be your only saw?
> 
> ...



I'm not particular to any single brand, but have purchased box store equipment before with mixed results. I have a 15 year old Craftsman 46 cc saw that I have serviced myself over the years. Not too heavy, starts fine, but I want something to make the job easier now that I am working at altitude and cutting a lot more wood. I'll keep the Craftsman for yard work.


----------



## holeycow (Sep 8, 2020)

I believe you can get Echo or Makita at your home depot?

go get one! Woohoo!


----------



## cheerios (Sep 9, 2020)

Interesting tear down video: Makita EA6100P Vs Stihl ms362 - Bench Talk -


----------

